# Apple announces new iMacs



## lightbulb (Oct 24, 2005)

*Apple Store down*

I guess the rumours of new iMacs / MacPros might be true, store is down for updating as of 6:30 AM.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

And still down right now, 8:20am EST. Some bit downtime = a big product refresh?  we can only hope.


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

Nice updates..store is up....


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

New Mac Pro "coming in August". Details here.


----------



## meall (Aug 15, 2007)

The Canadian Apple Store is still down, but the US one is up.

Finally, new iMac and the Magic Trackpad.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

canadian store is up. the new big daddy imac looks like a frigging monster. 1GB of VRAM? yowsers

shameful there is still no mac pro


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

broad said:


> canadian store is up. the new big daddy imac looks like a frigging monster. 1GB of VRAM? yowsers
> 
> shameful there is still no mac pro


Yes there is. Coming in August.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

that above mentioned new mac pro in august will have ATI graphics. bye bye nvidia i guess??


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Details already posted on *Apple Australia site*. 

[Update] And now on *Apple Canada site*. 

Discuss.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

1GB video card on high end model looks interesting. Correct me if I'm wrong, but wasn't i7 model standard option last round?  (Haven't had coffee yet)


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

edit: never mind...


----------



## jfpoole (Sep 26, 2002)

ehMax said:


> 1GB video card on high end model looks interesting. Correct me if I'm wrong, but wasn't i7 model standard option last round?  (Haven't had coffee yet)


Nope; you had to manually select the i7 for the high-end iMac.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Looks decent. Be nice to see some benchmarks of the 3.6ghz dual-core vs. The 2.8ghz quad-core i5 chips. 

I'm sure that 2.93ghz i7 blows them both away. 

1GB VRAM is nice, but who needs that unless you're playing games??

Nice of them to let people know that the MacPro is coming. Wonder what the delay is/was? Can't be channel inventory - they're pretty sold out everywhere and they won't be clearing too much inventory now since people know there's a new one definitely on the way. 

Magic Trackpad looks killer. I want I want!


----------



## meall (Aug 15, 2007)

ehMax said:


> 1GB video card on high end model looks interesting. Correct me if I'm wrong, but wasn't i7 model standard option last round?  (Haven't had coffee yet)


No, was BTO.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Likely video card on the MacPro and looks like no new tech - just additional core,
Maybe a speed bump


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

The new track pad looks interesting. I'm going to have to play with that and see if i want to donate my magic mouse to my wife


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

Another interesting BTO option on the imac's is SSD drives as primary for os and apps, with secondary 1 or 2 tb hard drives for files. Anyone have some real world experience with SSD drives? They look much faster from benchmarks, but debating if it's worth the extra $750... The secondary large hard drive would seem to solve my main issue with them which was capacity...


----------



## ahMEmon (Sep 27, 2005)

I waited and held off for FIVE MONTHS before I made the commitment to buy a (then) top of the line iMac...

Then two weeks later, THIS!

*sob*

(Yeah, I know this is expected with Apple products, doesn't mean it hurts any less)


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Nah - they are faster but too expensive and undetermined life span.

The Hybrid 2.5 500xt in a carrier or the 10k Velociraptor would be preferred for cost/performance especially in the towers.

We are looking at the heat sensor issue in the iMacs for a work around so we can install drives.
One reason we like the previous gen Macmini's we can put one or two 500xt hybrids in them and get insane speeds.


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

Sorry to hear that ahMEmon, I know you're pain... I've been waiting since the 27" one came out back in October, but the rumour mill had kicked into full swing of late so I was expecting an update by September though this one is surprisingly early... the only downside for me is how much of my money apple is going to get this month with the new imac and a new iphone all in the same week


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

The $1,599 model is particularly attractive now and they've done away with the integrated graphics on the low end model which is always welcomed. Overall a good update IMO.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

I wonder if these new iMacs qualify for the EDU Free iPod Touch promo? I can add to cart and then it re-directs to a "page Not Found" at my EDU store right now.

Also interesting is that there is a 1TB+256GB SSD or 2TB+256GB SSD option that doesn't remove the Optical Drive.


----------



## meall (Aug 15, 2007)

fyrefly said:


> I wonder if these new iMacs qualify for the EDU Free iPod Touch promo? I can add to cart and then it re-directs to a "page Not Found" at my EDU store right now.
> 
> Also interesting is that there is a 1TB+256GB SSD or 2TB+256GB SSD option that doesn't remove the Optical Drive.


There is enough place into a 27" iMac to keep all the 3 devices. Not the case with the mini. But the SSD option is $800 by itself!

I have the first gen 27". Too bad for me I won't be able to do this!


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

meall said:


> There is enough place into a 27" iMac to keep all the 3 devices. Not the case with the mini. But the SSD option is $800 by itself!
> 
> I have the first gen 27". Too bad for me I won't be able to do this!


Yeah, too bad they only offer the big 256GB SSD. Would be great if they offered a 64GB or even 128GB just as primarily a Boot Drive, and then the 1TB or 2TB as a media drive.

I guess most "common folk" people wouldn't know what to do with the two drives, so Apple decided against it. Not that "Common Folk" have any need for a $3K i7 iMac in teh first place, but I digress.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Here's hoping they aren't using a cheap Ethernet controller again...


----------



## meall (Aug 15, 2007)

Chealion said:


> Here's hoping they aren't using a cheap Ethernet controller again...


What about the Ethernet controller? never had issues with mine...


----------



## meall (Aug 15, 2007)

fyrefly said:


> I wonder if these new iMacs qualify for the EDU Free iPod Touch promo?


They should.


----------



## meall (Aug 15, 2007)

Lars said:


> The $1,599 model is particularly attractive now and they've done away with the integrated graphics on the low end model which is always welcomed. Overall a good update IMO.


Yea, never know really why Apple decided to get integrated video chip with the iMac. In the mini, I can understand, but even there, they should provide a discreet video card for the more power hungry people!


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

meall said:


> What about the Ethernet controller? never had issues with mine...


The ethernet controller on the i5/i7 iMacs along with the new i5/i7 MacBook Pros doesn't support Jumbo Frames. For 99% of the population it's a non-issue. Video production with an ethernet based SAN? Depending on your setup - an annoyance to a major deal breaker.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

The new multi-touch trackpad looks great. I'm in love with the one on my MBP. I want one for my desktop G5 PowerMac. I wonder if it only works with Snow Leopard though.

I haven't come across any tech specs for it yet. I also haven't seen the size of it listed anywhere. From the pics it looks like around 5" X 4" possibly.

EDIT: Just works with Snow Leopard. Dang!


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Chealion said:


> The ethernet controller on the i5/i7 iMacs along with the *new i5/i7 MacBook Pros doesn't support Jumbo Frames*. For 99% of the population it's a non-issue. Video production with an ethernet based SAN? Depending on your setup - an annoyance to a major deal breaker.


WHAT? You're kidding! What genius made that decision. Certainly would be a deal breaker for me as Jumbo Frame support is the only way to get truly good performance out of any Gigabit NAS. Does Apple publish this spec anywhere or do you just have to go into an Apple store and go into the System Preferences on the new iMacs to find out?


----------



## meall (Aug 15, 2007)

GratuitousApplesauce said:


> I haven't come across any tech specs for it yet. I also haven't seen the size of it listed anywhere. From the pics it looks like around 5" X 4" possibly.
> EDIT: Just works with Snow Leopard. Dang!


It is likely the same size as the MB and MBP.

Time to upgrade to SL


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

meall said:


> *It is likely the same size as the MB and MBP.*
> 
> Time to upgrade to SL


Nope, much bigger:



> The largest Multi-Touch trackpad ever.
> 
> Magic Trackpad is just like the trackpad on the MacBook Pro — but bigger. It’s made with the same advanced touch-friendly and wear-resistant glass surface. But with nearly 80 percent more area, it’s the largest Multi-Touch trackpad made by Apple.


Magic Trackpad

Personally I can't stand track pads, but for those that like them it looks pretty cool.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

meall said:


> It is likely the same size as the MB and MBP.
> 
> Time to upgrade to SL


Yeah, it's bigger, not sure of the size. Can't upgrade my G5 to Snow Leopard unfortunately. :-(


----------



## meall (Aug 15, 2007)

screature said:


> WHAT? You're kidding! What genius made that decision. Certainly would be a deal breaker for me as Jumbo Frame support is the only way to get truly good performance out of any Gigabit NAS. Does Apple publish this spec anywhere or do you just have to go into an Apple store and go into the System Preferences on the new iMacs to find out?


I do nto see any jumbo frame reference in mine. Where would you find such information?


----------



## meall (Aug 15, 2007)

GratuitousApplesauce said:


> Yeah, it's bigger, not sure of the size. Can't upgrade my G5 to Snow Leopard unfortunately. :-(


Oh, but there is new MacPro available soon  comes with SL installed


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

screature said:


> Nope, much bigger:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never liked trackpads until I got my MBP. I was in the store before it arrived looking at small mice to go with it because I was sure I wouldn't use the trackpad. I almost bought on at the time but waited. Then I got used to the multi-touch trackpad and realized that Apple had made a trackpad that actually worked.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

meall said:


> Oh, but there is new MacPro available soon  comes with SL installed


... sigh ... I'm not even going to look at the price. In a few years I might get one – used.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

GratuitousApplesauce said:


> I never liked trackpads until I got my MBP. I was in the store before it arrived looking at small mice to go with it because I was sure I wouldn't use the trackpad. I almost bought on at the time but waited. Then I got used to the multi-touch trackpad and realized that Apple had made a trackpad that actually worked.


I love my Magic Mouse with the gesture capabilities though. To each their own... not quite sure why someone would want both a Magic Mouse and a Magic Trackpad though as the site seems to be somewhat promoting.


----------



## meall (Aug 15, 2007)

screature said:


> I love my Magic Mouse with the gesture capabilities though. To each their own... not quite sure why someone would want both a Magic Mouse and a Magic Trackpad though as the site seems to be somewhat promoting.


Personally my magic mouse always showed tracking issues. Not sure if it is the mouse or the fake wooden surface I'm using it. But my old Mighthy mouse is working just fine. I'm disappointed in it so far.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

Regarding the size, Apple says it is nearly 80% larger than the MBP trackpad. On my 13" mine is 4¹⁄₈" so that must mean it's 7 or 7½" wide. That's pretty big.


----------



## meall (Aug 15, 2007)

GratuitousApplesauce said:


> Regarding the size, Apple says it is nearly 80% larger than the MBP trackpad. On my 13" mine is 4¹⁄₈" so that must mean it's 7 or 7½" wide. That's pretty big.


If it is so, I may order one


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Still no Mac MiniTower.............


----------



## meall (Aug 15, 2007)

krs said:


> Still no Mac MiniTower.............


But maybe you'll find MP for cheaper on the refurb!


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

krs said:


> Still no Mac MiniTower.............


I've been wanting that for years. I don't think it's ever coming.


----------



## meall (Aug 15, 2007)

GratuitousApplesauce said:


> I've been wanting that for years. I don't think it's ever coming.


Dreamer (Supertramp)


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

Good overall update but surprised no USB3.

SSD is a great option as a boot drive. I can't go back on my MBP. A 160gb Intel X25M (which is said to be the best performing of the SSD's) costs almost as much as a 2 x 4GB (8GB) upgrade kit. If you are choosing between the two, go for the SSD.... much more noticeable difference for the money vs. going from 4GB to 8GB (or probably even 16GB) ram upgrade. The lack of a smaller (cheaper) BTO SSD upgrade option should make all the dealers out there salivate with upgrade offerings  Although, they may have a heat sensor issue that won't allow anything but the 256GB they offer like they did on the last gen entry level iMac (you couldn't upgrade the stock 500GB to anything higher because it would make the fans spin out of control).


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

meall said:


> But maybe you'll find MP for cheaper on the refurb!


Cost is the least issue for me.
But the MacPro is HUGE - taller and deeper than the G4 I just replaced and a power hog on top of that.
Sure - if you need all that processing power and expansion - great.
But for me and many others, the equivalent of a Mini with a bit of expansion and PCIe flexibility is just what the doctor ordered.
Basically the same footprint as the Mini and twice the height to accomodate a second drive and two PCIe cards would be ideal.
That would make it just a fraction of the size of the MP with much lower power consumption as well.


----------



## meall (Aug 15, 2007)

krs said:


> Cost is the least issue for me.
> But the MacPro is HUGE - taller and deeper than the G4 I just replaced and a power hog on top of that.


Agreed



> But for me and many others, the equivalent of a Mini with a bit of expansion and PCIe flexibility is just what the doctor ordered.


Do we have the same Doctor :heybaby:



> Basically the same footprint as the Mini and twice the height to accomodate a second drive and two PCIe cards would be ideal.


It may have to be a bit higher than just twice the height. But that said, I would not mind if it was the same size and shape as the G4 Cube 



> That would make it just a fraction of the size of the MP with much lower power consumption as well.


Yea, sure. and for those who can accomodate to live with the integrated video chip, that will be well priced, the other could buy a more expensive graphic display and run Aperture, PhotoShop and Final cut on a small machine.

I wan't one too...


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

I think Apple has decided it likes making computers that users can't too easily open up and mess with. Maybe it makes their support costs lower. The only one now is the Pro and that will be mostly experienced professional users who will be getting that.

That said, one thing that made me very happy to buy my MBP was the fact that it's easy to open up and swap out the HDD if I want to. Haven't yet, haven't even cracked the case to look inside, but I like that I have the option.


----------



## Elemenopee (Apr 20, 2004)

So, for 1st gen 27" iMacs, there is no way possible for an additional SSD drive without removing the Superdrive, right?


----------



## meall (Aug 15, 2007)

Elemenopee said:


> So, for 1st gen 27" iMacs, there is no way possible for an additional SSD drive without removing the Superdrive, right?


Don't see how, because you need the SATA connector (there must be a third one in the new models) and you will also need the bracket to put it in place.

Too bad for us! But the option is around $800, that makes an iMac Core i7+SSD over $3000 which is very costly.


----------



## meall (Aug 15, 2007)

GratuitousApplesauce said:


> I think Apple has decided it likes making computers that users can't too easily open up and mess with. Maybe it makes their support costs lower. The only one now is the Pro and that will be mostly experienced professional users who will be getting that.


Maybe that is the reason, but another reason may also be the design. Steve Jobs is very against expansion slots! The very first Mac 128K, some engineering people wanted to add a slot in it, and Steve objected. 


> That said, one thing that made me very happy to buy my MBP was the fact that it's easy to open up and swap out the HDD if I want to. Haven't yet, haven't even cracked the case to look inside, but I like that I have the option.


And once open, upgrading the RAM is easy too. I have a first gen unibody that I upgraded HD and RAM, very easy.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

meall said:


> Maybe that is the reason, but another reason may also be the design. Steve Jobs is very against expansion slots! The very first Mac 128K, some engineering people wanted to add a slot in it, and Steve objected.


That was more than 25 years ago - consumer expectations have changed drastically since then when it comes to computers.
I rather think that Apple is concerend that an expandable MacMini would cannibalize sales of the Mac Pro.
I don't think so - these products address totally different Market segments.


----------



## meall (Aug 15, 2007)

krs said:


> That was more than 25 years ago - consumer expectations have changed drastically since then when it comes to computers.


25 years ago, there were IBM PCs and Apple IIs with lot of expansion slots. Still, the Mac had none and got none until the early '90s, and still managed to get some good market share. So expansion slots and a niche market today too. 

How many PC users really use more slots than what they buy originally with their PCs?


> I rather think that Apple is concerend that an expandable MacMini would cannibalize sales of the Mac Pro.
> I don't think so - these products address totally different Market segments.


I don't think Apple is concerned about the mini cannibalizing the Mac Pro at all. They just made a design decision, and stand by it. Too bad for us, but that is what it is.


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

krs said:


> I rather think that Apple is concerend that an expandable MacMini would cannibalize sales of the Mac Pro.


Yup..... and the mini and the iMac as well. Never mind that it would probably increase the lifespan of ownership, hence reducing future sales. 

However, Apple's closed eco-system where they control everything works. Add a highly customizable min tower, and that may change.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

MACinist said:


> Good overall update but surprised no USB3.


Intel doesn't make chipsets with USB3 in them, and correct me if I'm wrong, but the Motherboards in the Macs right now are Intel Chipsets to support all the iX processors.]



GratuitousApplesauce said:


> I think Apple has decided it likes making computers that users can't too easily open up and mess with. Maybe it makes their support costs lower. The only one now is the Pro and that will be mostly experienced professional users who will be getting that.
> 
> That said, one thing that made me very happy to buy my MBP was the fact that it's easy to open up and swap out the HDD if I want to. Haven't yet, haven't even cracked the case to look inside, but I like that I have the option.


Yeah, I feel like Apple waffles back and forth with this. Original Mini wasn't hard, but not easy to open up, new Mini's Easy enough to upgrade RAM at least. MacBook was easier than iBook and Unibodies are Easier than earlier MBPros/Powerbooks. 

Seems Hard Drive and RAM upgrades are things for Apple - but anything beyond that is "too much for the common folk" I'd imagine Steve Saying. If they want upgrades, buy a $2500 MacPro.


----------



## meall (Aug 15, 2007)

fyrefly said:


> Seems Hard Drive and RAM upgrades are things for Apple - but anything beyond that is "too much for the common folk" I'd imagine Steve Saying. If they want upgrades, buy a $2500 MacPro.


Just try a HD upgrade in an iMac, you'll like it like hell beejacon

I did it once in a White iMac, wow, a real challenge!


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

The Mac community has been clamerouring for a Mini tower for years.










New Apple 30th Anniversary Mac - Mac OS X Hints

I like my design better:


----------



## meall (Aug 15, 2007)

No need to reinvent the wheel :clap: :


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

I want a real mac MIni Tower badly but settled on building my own in an old G5 modified case but it still doesn't have the Apple feel so my next computer may again be the newer iMac but until then my hack will suffice for a few more years hopefully!


----------



## meall (Aug 15, 2007)

imactheknife said:


> I want a real mac MIni Tower badly but settled on building my own in an old G5 modified case but it still doesn't have the Apple feel so my next computer may again be the newer iMac but until then my hack will suffice for a few more years hopefully!


What it gave you more than the mini did not?

I mean, you cannot have more than 2 HD or one HD and one optical, not PCIe slots, and so on. What was your gaol and why did you do it? Maybe you want to share some pictures?

Thanks


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

meall said:


> No need to reinvent the wheel :clap: :


Much too big and old-fashioned.
Also has a stigma attached to it.

I was looking for something about 6 1'2 square by 4 inches high, the cube was 7.7 x 7.7 by almost 9 inches high


----------



## meall (Aug 15, 2007)

krs said:


> Much too big and old-fashioned.
> Also has a stigma attached to it.
> 
> I was looking for something about 6 1'2 square by 4 inches high, the cube was 7.7 x 7.7 by almost 9 inches high


You said "was". I have one on my desk, it is still the same size. :lmao:


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

krs said:


> The Mac community has been clamerouring for a Mini tower for years.
> 
> New Apple 30th Anniversary Mac - Mac OS X Hints
> 
> ...





krs said:


> Much too big and old-fashioned.
> Also has a stigma attached to it.
> 
> I was looking for something about 6 1'2 square by 4 inches high, the cube was 7.7 x 7.7 by almost 9 inches high


While youre totally welcome to your opinion and desire , krs, and you are certainly not alone - if you have a wish list down to the dimensions themselves, I feel like you are gonna be severely and steadily disappointed.

Apple has shown little to no interest in this category despite years of people constantly bemoaning the non-existence of the mac-mini tower. And with today's updates to the iMac, I'm guessing Apple still thinks the all-in-one machine is the way to go.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

meall said:


> I do nto see any jumbo frame reference in mine. Where would you find such information?


Jumbo frames are set up in System Preferences under Network. You have to go into the advanced setup and it is set up under the last tab there... I'm not at a Mac right now and cant' recall what that tab is called.. I think it might be Ethernet, at any rate you choose either default or custom and if you choose custom you set the size of the Jumbo Frame there.


----------



## meall (Aug 15, 2007)

screature said:


> Jumbo frames are set up in System Preferences under Network. You have to go into the advanced setup and it is set up under that last tab there... I'm not at a Mac right now and cant' recall what that tab is called.. I think it might be Ethernet, at any rate you choose either default or custom and if you choose custom you set the size of the Jumbo Frame there.


That's Ethernet tab, right. That was where I looked. 

Only reference I see is for the MTU (default at 1500, which is very normal). Don't see any reference to jumbo frame. I'd like to see a screen shot with the Jumbo frame reference showing.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

meall said:


> That's Ethernet tab, right. That was where I looked.
> 
> Only reference I see is for the MTU (default at 1500, which is very normal). Don't see any reference to jumbo frame. I'd like to see a screen shot with the Jumbo frame reference showing.


I'll show you when I get home.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Is the 24 inch iMac discontinued?


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Ottawaman said:


> Is the 24 inch iMac discontinued?


Seems so.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Crap! My Niece wants one. Her Dad is buying her a 21 inch for a grad present. I told her to pay the difference and upgrade to the 24 inch model.


----------



## meall (Aug 15, 2007)

Ottawaman said:


> Is the 24 inch iMac discontinued?


Yea, for almost 9 month now.

Welcome to earth Spock :lmao:


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

I believe the 24" iMac along with the 20" were both discontinued back in Oct 2009 when the 21.5" and 27" models came out, that said, I'm sure there will be plenty going up for sale second hand soon with this most recent update... I know mine is


----------



## meall (Aug 15, 2007)

Ottawaman said:


> Crap! My Niece wants one. Her Dad is buying her a 21 inch for a grad present. I told her to pay the difference and upgrade to the 24 inch model.


The 21 inch have (almost) the same resolution as the old 24 inch, so don't badder with that!


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Thanks for the help.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Ottawaman said:


> Crap! My Niece wants one. Her Dad is buying her a 21 inch for a grad present. I told her to pay the difference and upgrade to the 24 inch model.


Kijiji, Craigslist and eBay, etc. only now...


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

She wants a new one. 

Oh well.


----------



## ldphoto (Jul 9, 2009)

screature said:


> Jumbo frames are set up in System Preferences under Network. You have to go into the advanced setup and it is set up under the last tab there... I'm not at a Mac right now and cant' recall what that tab is called.. I think it might be Ethernet, at any rate you choose either default or custom and if you choose custom you set the size of the Jumbo Frame there.


I looked at this on my i7 MBP just now, and while a custom MTU size can be selected in the advanced options, the allowed range is 72-1500, which is rather pointless.

Luc


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

ldphoto said:


> I looked at this on my i7 MBP just now, and while a custom MTU size can be selected in the advanced options, the allowed range is 72-1500, which is rather pointless.
> 
> Luc


Yep so it is as Chealion said no Jumbo Frame support on the i7 and i5 Macbook Pros and iMacs (at least the previous edition). That just sucks and blows at the same time.


----------



## meall (Aug 15, 2007)

screature said:


> Yep so it is as Chealion said no Jumbo Frame support on the i7 and i5 Macbook Pros and iMacs (at least the previous edition). That just sucks and blows at the same time.


I can confirm that my 27" has the same limitation. Not something to worry about for me, but I do understand the pros concern.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

meall said:


> I can confirm that my 27" has the same limitation. Not something to worry about for me, but I do understand the pros concern.


Actually you don't need to be a pro to enjoy the benefits of Jumbo Frame support, just have a gigabit ethernet NAS that you share on a network.

I have 3 macs at home and use the NAS to share all our media, movies, music etc. With gigabit and Jumbo Frames it makes the NAS on the Network a drive that all three can share and is faster than USB 2.0. Without Jumbo Frame support the speed slows way down.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

fyrefly said:


> While youre totally welcome to your opinion and desire , krs, and you are certainly not alone - if you have a wish list down to the dimensions themselves, I feel like you are gonna be severely and steadily disappointed.


Dimensions were just two old-style Minis stacked.
I wouldn't object if instead it ended up being two new-style Minis stacked  - that would be 7.7 inches square (strangely exactly the same footprint as the Cube) but only 3 inches or so high.
Actually better - the 6 1/2-inch Mini couldn't even accomodate a half-length PCIe card, but the 7.7-inch Mini could.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

meall said:


> I can confirm that my 27" has the same limitation. Not something to worry about for me, but I do understand the pros concern.


This is what I get as an option next to MTU:


----------



## kkritsilas (Mar 1, 2010)

meall said:


> 25 years ago, there were IBM PCs and Apple IIs with lot of expansion slots. Still, the Mac had none and got none until the early '90s, and still managed to get some good market share. So expansion slots and a niche market today too.
> 
> How many PC users really use more slots than what they buy originally with their PCs?
> 
> ...


I think the Mac II came out in 1985-1987, and the entire Mac II line, from the Mac II, Mac IIx, Mac IIfx, Mac IIci, and MacIIvi/vx, all had expansion slots, albeit Nubus slots. The large Mac IIs (II, IIx, IIfx) had 6, and the others has 3. All of this is going by memory, and yes, these were pre-Power PC and OS9 only, but there were Macs with slots early on.

Kostas


----------



## meall (Aug 15, 2007)

kkritsilas said:


> I think the Mac II came out in 1985-1987, and the entire Mac II line, from the Mac II, Mac IIx, Mac IIfx, Mac IIci, and MacIIvi/vx, all had expansion slots, albeit Nubus slots. The large Mac IIs (II, IIx, IIfx) had 6, and the others has 3. All of this is going by memory, and yes, these were pre-Power PC and OS9 only, but there were Macs with slots early on.
> 
> Kostas


Mac II in 1987. After Steve Jobs departure. Possibly this machine would never had existed if he was still there


----------



## meall (Aug 15, 2007)

screature said:


> This is what I get as an option next to MTU:
> 
> View attachment 15438


Donc have this one mine. That is on a Mac Pro?


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

meall said:


> Donc have this one mine. That is on a Mac Pro?


I get the same thing on my previous gen Minis which use Core 2 Duo chips.


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2001)

Well, I received my new iMac 27" i7 last week and when the new ones were announced, I got on the blower to Apple and as a result, they are shipping the new one. It is a far better deal with the new graphics card and the old one is returned for a restocking fee. ($250) Definitely worth it as the announcement certainly took the glow off mine.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Aurora said:


> Well, I received my new iMac 27" i7 last week and when the new ones were announced, I got on the blower to Apple and as a result, they are shipping the new one. It is a far better deal with the new graphics card and the old one is returned for a restocking fee. ($250) Definitely worth it as the announcement certainly took the glow off mine.


Hey good for you and Apple Aurora. :clap: Too bad about the restocking fee though... they shouldn't have even charged you that as far as I am concerned.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Aurora said:


> Well, I received my new iMac 27" i7 last week and when the new ones were announced, I got on the blower to Apple and as a result, they are shipping the new one. It is a far better deal with the new graphics card and *the old one is returned for a restocking fee. ($250)* Definitely worth it as the announcement certainly took the glow off mine.


I would raise some hell about the restocking fee, especially if you are buying another new machine. They will probably drop it if you question it.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Here's my Mac Mini Tower with two external 500 gb drives


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

fyrefly said:


> I would raise some hell about the restocking fee, especially if you are buying another new machine. They will probably drop it if you question it.


+1!!! I would press for it. You shouldn't have to pay it being that your order was so close to the new release.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

dolawren said:


> Here's my Mac Mini Tower with two external 500 gb drives


More "Ghosts in the Machine" at ehMac it looks like.....


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

screature said:


> More "Ghosts in the Machine" at ehMac it looks like.....


Having to do this reminds me of my old Mac Plus with the external "Superdrive"

Would much rather have an official "Mac Mini Tower"
But that doesn't look like it's going to happen too soon.


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2001)

Just an update here. I was talking to Apple today re returning my iMac and mentioned that I was disappointed with the restocking fee charge. After a couple of minutes on hold, the rep. (Rachael) returned to tell me it was scrapped. With the taxes involved, it amounted to $285 difference. Thanks screature and fyrefly for pushing me.


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

Did anyone ever figure out if the new iMacs support jumbo frames? I've never really used them... But I'll check once my new machine arrives later this week...hopefully tomorrow  dam fed-ex not doing deliveries on the holiday Monday


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Aurora said:


> Just an update here. I was talking to Apple today re returning my iMac and mentioned that I was disappointed with the restocking fee charge. After a couple of minutes on hold, the rep. (Rachael) returned to tell me it was scrapped. With the taxes involved, it amounted to $285 difference. Thanks screature and fyrefly for pushing me.


That's great news. :clap: Glad to be of service.  Really happy for you Aurora!


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Paul82 said:


> Did anyone ever figure out if the new iMacs support jumbo frames? I've never really used them... But I'll check once my new machine arrives later this week...hopefully tomorrow  dam fed-ex not doing deliveries on the holiday Monday


As far as I know (which in this case doesn't mean much because after Googling I have no more information than I did before... ) you just have to wait until it arrives and see what you get under the Advanced Network settings for Ethernet.... Please post back so others (myself included) will know. Thanks Paul82.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Aurora said:


> Just an update here. I was talking to Apple today re returning my iMac and mentioned that I was disappointed with the restocking fee charge. After a couple of minutes on hold, the rep. (Rachael) returned to tell me it was scrapped. With the taxes involved, it amounted to $285 difference. Thanks screature and fyrefly for pushing me.





screature said:


> That's great news. :clap: Glad to be of service.  Really happy for you Aurora!


Awesome! Congrats from me as well.  Once again, Apple comes through in a pinch


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2001)

Thank you guys


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

So the new mac arrived today, I can confirm it DOES NOT support Jumbo frames, no big deal for me personally as I've never made use of them, but it may affect some of your purchasing decisions.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Paul82 said:


> So the new mac arrived today, I can confirm it DOES NOT support Jumbo frames, no big deal for me personally as I've never made use of them, but it may affect some of your purchasing decisions.


Thanks for reporting back Paul82. That adds yet another reason for me why I will not own an iMac.


----------



## meall (Aug 15, 2007)

Paul82 said:


> So the new mac arrived today, I can confirm it DOES NOT support Jumbo frames, no big deal for me personally as I've never made use of them, but it may affect some of your purchasing decisions.


Thanks. At least, except for the SSD possible option, that will help me think that my old (hey, 8 months now) iMac is not so much different from the new one :heybaby:


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

screature said:


> More "Ghosts in the Machine" at ehMac it looks like.....


Was I supposed to say boo?

Man, The output just doesn't warrant any input sometimes.

It's no wonder I'm in here less nowadays.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

dolawren said:


> Was I supposed to say boo?
> 
> Man, The output just doesn't warrant any input sometimes.
> 
> It's no wonder I'm in here less nowadays.


:lmao: No I just thought the post was misplaced at the server side... It had been happening quite a bit at the time. Turns out it wasn't misplaced I just didn't get the connection you were making so I thought your post was in the wrong thread, as had been happening (silly me). 

To me "Ghosts in the Machine" as I understand it refers to computer error which I thought this post was... A bit of an obscure post I will admit, but no need to distress and no reason not come around dolawren... your presence is much appreciated.  

Sorry if I came across as offensive... it had *nothing* to do with your post at all, it was merely a bit of a ribbing to the Mayor who is in charge of making sure everything runs smoothly (which it does 99% of the time) because there were mysterious posts being misplaced in threads where they weren't meant to be at the time. Please accept my apologies for the misunderstanding.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

screature said:


> :lmao: No I just thought the post was misplaced at the server side... It had been happening quite a bit at the time. Turns out it wasn't misplaced I just didn't get the connection you were making so I thought your post was in the wrong thread, as had been happening (silly me).
> 
> To me "Ghosts in the Machine" as I understand it refers to computer error which I thought this post was... A bit of an obscure post I will admit, but no need to distress and no reason not come around dolawren... your presence is much appreciated.


k...I'll leave it at that then


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

dolawren said:


> k...I'll leave it at that then


Sorry once again... thanks for your understanding .


----------

